# Spotting on clomid cd17/18



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all

This is my first cycle of clomid. 
Yesterday cd17, i started spotting a brown cm (sorry tmi!) only when I wipe. I didn't track my ov this month as Dr doesn't trust the ov test sticks. My dh and I were active from around cd9 - cd 16. 
Could I still be ovulating this late in the cycle? I've got my 21 day bloods on Wednesday. What figure do I need to look out for? 

Sorry for all the q's! 

Lozzaj. X


----------



## buttoneyes (May 21, 2011)

Hi Lozzaj83, I am on my 3rd cycle of clomid at the moment.

As far as my understanding goes, I think to have shown ovulation your progesterone levels need to be around 30. When I had my bloods done before the clomid my levels were 18, after taking the clomid it jumped to 116 ! 

As for your cycle, I don't know if it will be the same for you but the clomid has altered my cycle by a few days, I used to start on the 3rd/4th of the month, now I start on the 26th-28th of the month. The clomid has slightly different effects on everyone though so it may not be the case for you.

If you are really concerned about it I would ask your doctor rather than a practice nurse, I had spotting and made the mistake of calling a practice nurse and she said things that made me cry because she was really insensitive.

 it works for you xxx


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

i spotted at ovulation on my clomid cycles and including the month i got my BFP - as its brown it could be left over from OV?


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks SarLiv when did you start noticing preg symptoms?


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

i didnt really have pg symptoms or the ones i did have i put down to the clomid - i did feel kind of spaced out from about 7 dpo which was different.  but i had the same AF type cramps and twinges i had other months and those cramps continued after my BFP


----------

